# An American in the United Kingdom



## mindlessobserver (Oct 14, 2019)

So, while I am largely well traveled, my time in the UK, the country of "muh heritage" is shockingly limited. With my last trip occurring over 10 years ago. In this case it was to attend a family reunion. And I am conflicted. I really didnt want to believe the worst of /pol/ assessments or @Null 's assessment of the country. But here is my unbiased American opinion.

What. The. Fuck.

This country has gone full on schizophrenic. Ititerally has no idea what it is. At all. First of all let's talk the interactions. In London tourists are handled by immigrants. Without fail. My rental car, the people explaining how to use the Tube, not a one English and often not speaking with an english accent. Even the Uber driver was a Nigerian. Holy shit was /pol/ right?

Nope. I take the car (yes Americans can drive on the left. Your round abouts are more annoying then direction of travel) out in the countryside the diversity disappears. And the anger/fascination begins. There is a combination of "what are you doing here" with genuine fascination with the strange creature. Which says to me it's very rare for Americans to drive afield. Along with anyone else not English. And along the way I am CONSTANTLY assailed with how I viewed the current political situation as an outsider.

So here are my thoughts. Britains TV is a horrifying mixture of American television, british Reality TV shows and advertisements that are without fail interracial. Without fail. Every ad unless aimed at someone over 60 involves an interracial couple. All the BBC channels are mindless trash, with only the American shows offering some perspective. With the Food Network being the only one concerned at all with british culture.

When you drive there are cameras everywhere. When you park there are cameras everywhere. When you use the internet or connect to wifi you are prompted to accept monitoring. But on the roads the moment the cameras disappear everyone starts driving like they do in America and get really mad when you don't. I see Cameras everywhere. Every. Where. I know for a fact this post is being recorded. And everyone here knows they are being watched and they pretend it's not happening. Even as the rebel every chance they get against it.

The TV reflects it. All those interracial ads don't reflect at all on the society I see OUTSIDE of London. Inside London? Oh yes. But those people are insane. The older ones anyway. The older brits in London I had dinner with were absolutely blind to the issues, the younger people used me as some sort of priest, as if venting to an American was somehow safer then daring to talk to a peer. And in the countryside it's like London is some sort of hell. In Cornwall they are building huge housing estates...for white flight. White Londoners are literally doing what White Americans did in the 1970s. Fleeing all the way to lands end.

But even at lands end the cameras are Every. Where. So. Many. Cameras. In Cornwall, the actual west virginia of England. Along with a desire for fair trade fruit, coffee, tea, and cardboard straws. (Cardboard straws suck. Fuck your cardboard straws). Which shows even in the countryside of England there is a desire to do many of the lefty causes...I think? It's hard to say? Is it true belief? Or is it a product or the panoptican?

I am in hell. It was not like this even 10 years ago. There are cameras everywhere in CORNWALL. What has happened to England? I leave the day after tomorrow. I dont think I will come back.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 14, 2019)

I'm really not sure what you expected; people were describing exactly what you are describing 10 years ago.  I posit that England has not changed, but rather you have become hyper-vigilant to those things.
The fact you think that fair trade is an attitude that could only be enforced by a dystopian police state when even the most dyed-in-the-wool conservative can generally agree that slavery is bad seems to support that.


----------



## Death Grip (Oct 14, 2019)

You're lucky you have the choice. Some of us by accident of birth are stuck here with no hope of escape.
Oh well at least they don't finger print everyone upon entering the country. And the cameras on public transport only get looked at if something goes down. Don't ask me how I know this. 
The ones on the streets are monitored 24/7 though.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Oct 14, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> I'm really not sure what you expected; people were describing exactly what you are describing 10 years ago.  I posit that England has not changed, but rather you have become hyper-vigilant to those things.
> The fact you think that fair trade is an attitude that could only be enforced by a dystopian police state when even the most dyed-in-the-wool conservative can generally agree that slavery is bad seems to support that.



I dont disagree with fair trade. I in fact support it. But then sincerity of it is diminished when it seems to come from a place of fear or coercion. Fair trade is a thing in America too, but we use it as an excuse to charge slightly more and the option remains to buy a can of folgers to be brewed from the tears of Indonesian slave children. Which we dont buy btw and at this point is shoved into a corner and exists largely to justify the higher priced "premium" stuff. But we have the choice. Here you have none. And I dont believe its sincere at all.


----------



## repentance (Oct 14, 2019)

Death Grip said:


> And the cameras on public transport only get looked at if something goes down. Don't ask me how I know this.
> The ones on the streets are monitored 24/7 though.



There's a British TV show about the cameras and those who monitor them.  It always seems too much like a real life version of _Person of Interest_.


----------



## millais (Oct 14, 2019)

So the memes are all true.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Oct 14, 2019)

I talked with the wife of my cousin and sharing children stories and she commented how the NHS sent a baby expert after you get out of the hospital. Oh that's great I thought. You can ask the  NHS to help you with infant care.

I said so. The response? Oh no. They come around automatically. She said it like it was normal. I translated what she said into American for her. The Government sends an official to your house to tell you how to raise your own children.

Just...what the fuck?


----------



## Kacho (Oct 14, 2019)

This is why Brexit or no the UK is over.


----------



## La Luz Extinguido (Oct 14, 2019)

Oi mate I'd like to summon @EasyPeasy to debunk this bloody travesty.


----------



## Arctic Fox (Oct 14, 2019)

On a scale of 1-10, how reluctant are you to say 'nigger' or 'jews did 9/11' on social media?


La Luz Extinguido said:


> Oi mate I'd like to summon @EasyPeasy to debunk this bloody travesty.


Don't the police hassle him over his crutches? I think I remember a thread where he was arguing about it with someone.
Edit: Spelling.


----------



## EasyPeasy (Oct 14, 2019)

Why the fuck would you even visit London?

Come over here to God's own county, North Yorkshire next time.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Oct 14, 2019)

EasyPeasy said:


> Why the fuck would you even visit London?
> 
> Come over here to God's own county, North Yorkshire next time.



London was where the reunion dinner was. I made a point of renting a car and heading out of the city though. It's very different outside the city. Among which is the demand for everyone to pucker their anus for October 31. On the M4 it was absolute silence. The rest stops were the usual, road alert signs were blank.

The moment I switch to the M5? Oh lord. Alert signs every few miles warning that shit will change for drivers and freight haulers on the 31st. Every service stop had a stand stuffed with pamphlets trying to explain Brexit. I kept one as a souvenir. It was nonsense btw and thoroughly unhelpful beyond a firm declaration that truck drivers are fucked come November 1. Not blind to the fact that absolutely none of that shit was posted or presented on the main carriageway supporting central london. It's like everyone on the M4 around london is to be deliberately or willfully kept in the dark.

I think that is what has made me so mad. The cameras, the blatant manipulations, the....everything...its so in your face I am appalled nobody is talking about it. It makes my skin crawl.


----------



## EasyPeasy (Oct 14, 2019)

I haven't been to London since 2002 and that was just to get the Eurostar train.
Hardly no cameras here in Nidderdale, mostly country roads and villages.
I hate big cities.


----------



## Arctic Fox (Oct 14, 2019)

EasyPeasy said:


> I haven't been to London since 2002 and that was just to get the Eurostar train.
> Hardly no cameras here in Nidderdale, mostly country roads and villages.
> I hate big cities.


Big cities are historically shitholes and pits of human misery. It's best to avoid high concentrations of people in any country.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 14, 2019)

I've never been there but I would say the last halfway decent decade for England was the 2000s, but in the 2010s things have gone so crazy it beggars belief. 

It's a shame because I love classic England, especially the Victorian era up to the mid-20th century, it's horrible how all that heritage is being ruined, this American feels for you guys.


----------



## User name: Required (Oct 14, 2019)

I thought V for Vendetta was fiction


----------



## La Luz Extinguido (Oct 14, 2019)

User name: Required said:


> I though V for Vendetta was fiction


Reality and fiction have been merging since 2016, the Sonichu sped was right.


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 14, 2019)

What are you doing in a third world shithole?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 14, 2019)

La Luz Extinguido said:


> Reality and fiction have been merging since 2016, the Sonichu sped was right.



It sure feels that way sometimes.


----------



## Rancid Flid (Oct 17, 2019)

Look on the bright side OP, at least you didn't get stabbed by niggers in London or raped by Hillbilly's in Cornwall. You were lucky really & should probably thank your god that you actually escaped the UK unharmed.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Oct 18, 2019)

Rancid Flid said:


> Look on the bright side OP, at least you didn't get stabbed by niggers in London or raped by Hillbilly's in Cornwall. You were lucky really & should probably thank your god that you actually escaped the UK unharmed.



Actually Cornwall was rather nice. One thing I did notice was an absolute explosion of housing development construction. As an American I knew exactly what was going on because we have already seen it happen, and its another thing the Brits are studiously not talking about. White flight. The White Middle class is starting to flee the cities for the countryside. If it follows the pattern that happened in America, within about 20 years, most of the major urban centers within the UK are going to suffer economic and demographic collapse. London will probably be the only exception, but your mid range English cities like Birmingham and Machester are absolutely fucked.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Oct 18, 2019)

> In London tourists are handled by immigrants. Without fail. My rental car, the people explaining how to use the Tube, not a one English and often not speaking with an english accent. Even the Uber driver was a Nigerian. Holy shit was /pol/ right?


_Of all sad words of tongue or pen, the saddest are these: "/pol/ was right again."_


----------



## I Love Beef (Oct 18, 2019)

No bloody infested rampaging AIDS infectees?


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Oct 18, 2019)

mindlessobserver said:


> Actually Cornwall was rather nice. One thing I did notice was an absolute explosion of housing development construction. As an American I knew exactly what was going on because we have already seen it happen, and its another thing the Brits are studiously not talking about. White flight. The White Middle class is starting to flee the cities for the countryside. If it follows the pattern that happened in America, within about 20 years, most of the major urban centers within the UK are going to suffer economic and demographic collapse. London will probably be the only exception, but your mid range English cities like Birmingham and Machester are absolutely fucked.


I feel ya there, bro. Last year i spent a month i Belfast and it was very unpleasant. The last time i was in London was a nightmare and that time i had to stop in London Airport to get the plane to Belfast. It's as you say: foreigners everywhere and cameras in every corner. When i arrived to Belfast things calmed a little bit. Of course there were cameras out of every corner but the foreinger ration was lower than what i saw in London, but still quite significant. As well, many buildings downtown in Belfast were either abandoned or in complete disrepair (one of them burned while i was there) while the neighbouring towns were booming.

We are beholding the demise of the UK in a slow and timely manner. The only question is which city will fall first and what degree of degeneration will reach? Because if London becomes Stockholm 2: Where is yer crime loisense m8? it would be quite hilarious.

Edit: also, this is something that kinda irks a filthy southerner like me, but why the fuck does the UK government place such high fines for drinking in the streets?


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Oct 18, 2019)

Malagor the dank omen said:


> I feel ya there, bro. Last year i spent a month i Belfast and it was very unpleasant. The last time i was in London was a nightmare and that time i had to stop in London Airport to get the plane to Belfast. It's as you say: foreigners everywhere and cameras in every corner. When i arrived to Belfast things calmed a little bit. Of course there were cameras out of every corner but the foreinger ration was lower than what i saw in London, but still quite significant. As well, many buildings downtown in Belfast were either abandoned or in complete disrepair (one of them burned while i was there) while the neighbouring towns were booming.
> 
> We are beholding the demise of the UK in a slow and timely manner. The only question is which city will fall first and what degree of degeneration will reach? Because if London becomes Stockholm 2: Where is yer crime loisense m8? it would be quite hilarious.
> 
> Edit: also, this is something that kinda irks a filthy southerner like me, but why the fuck does the UK government place such high fines for drinking in the streets?


Where in the South are you? From what I remember the drinking openly in the streets was more a New Orleans thing than anywhere else down here.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Oct 18, 2019)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> Where in the South are you? From what I remember the drinking openly in the streets was more a New Orleans thing than anywhere else down here.


South as in Southern Europe. Sorry for not clarifying.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Oct 18, 2019)

Malagor the dank omen said:


> South as in Southern Europe. Sorry for not clarifying.


Was wondering that as I was typing it. Makes sense in a thread about culture clash between the US and our shitty, neglectful grandparents though.


----------



## Arctic Fox (Oct 18, 2019)

I wonder why non-white people in America actually support American values while in Britain it seems the exact opposite. 
I wonder if it has to do with inherent freedoms or something. Almost like everyone kinda wants to be left alone and not lorded over.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Oct 18, 2019)

Arctic Fox said:


> I wonder why non-white people in America actually support American values while in Britain it seems the exact opposite.
> I wonder if it has to do with inherent freedoms or something. Almost like everyone kinda wants to be left alone and not lorded over.



Honestly I think it's because America has a meta narrative anyone can subscribe too and Britain doesnt. You swear loyalty to the constitution, set out and try to make something of yourself and all that jazz, you get to be an American. Britain, and pretty much every other country outside of the Americas does not have this.


----------



## millais (Oct 19, 2019)

Arctic Fox said:


> I wonder why non-white people in America actually support American values while in Britain it seems the exact opposite.
> I wonder if it has to do with inherent freedoms or something. Almost like everyone kinda wants to be left alone and not lorded over.


I think USA society and government (especially public education) heavily emphasizes integration over multikulti. The immigrant child can retain elements of their culture, but to avoid social ostracism and be economically competitive, he must learn English and not infringe on the rights of other Americans.

In the late 19th century, when immigration to US was at its peak, the societal and institutional system was fine-tuned to effectively assimilate the myriad of incoming ethnicities by running them through the proverbial homogenizing melting pot. The 56% Amerimutt is the tradeoff for the stable, homogenized society that is untroubled by existential crises spawned by ethnic strife and sectarian division.

In Europe, they either had the notion that the non-European immigrants were temporary guest-workers or refugees who would return to their country of origin at some point (thus negating the necessity for total assimilation), or they thought multikulti was a viable model for stable society, or they felt lingering colonial/genocide guilt and didn't want to force assimilation on the ethnic minority immigrants.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Oct 19, 2019)

millais said:


> non-European immigrants were temporary guest-workers


This is true when it comes to Germany and the Turkish Inmigrants. They thought that all those turks that went for work to Germany would go back to Turkey once jobs dried up in Germany, but they didn't. And the government really didn't wanted to go out and forcibly kick out the turks, so they told them that they can stay and be like everybody else.


----------



## Billy "the Bot" Bobson (Oct 19, 2019)

Malagor the dank omen said:


> This is true when it comes to Germany and the Turkish Inmigrants. They thought that all those turks that went for work to Germany would go back to Turkey once jobs dried up in Germany, but they didn't. And the government really didn't wanted to go out and forcibly kick out the turks, so they told them that they can stay and be like everybody else.


Who would've thought inviting poor foreigners to work shit jobs for shit pay and expecting them to leave was a horrible idea?

I can't stand this normalization of immigration. It should be a highly exceptional situation. Immigration hurts both nations and profits a few for a very short amount of time.


----------



## Slimy Time (Oct 20, 2019)

Welcome to the most surveillanced democratic country on the planet. You can't fart without someone catching you on camera. London is exactly what one would expect from a multinational big capital city, except on steroids. 

British TV is awful. I haven't watched anything not news, minus Masterchef UK. What was once decent TV has become the worst of US styled TV. Even the news is bullshit.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 3, 2019)

Weeks later I still cant forget the "welcome to the UK" posters in heathrow. All of them showing the wonderfully diverse cast of men and women of varying ethnicity and handicap ability. Juxtaposed with posters about what makes Britain "great" featuring monuments to a past. The propaganda tinged with desperation was immediate at first glance. They were all right next to block letter signs letting you know cameras were watching you.


----------



## Meat Poultry Veg (Nov 3, 2019)

Arctic Fox said:


> I wonder why non-white people in America actually support American values


From the Filipino point of view it's 1.) due to fifty years of American colonization and 2.) a tiny bit of self-awareness that the Filipino way of doing things is fucked up. Nevertheless every ethnic group will have a measure of self-pride, no matter how unwarranted it is. The only exception, circling back to the topic of OP, is the Anglo. Despite conquering an entire planet, the English are the most self deprecating, self effacing race there is. Could it be that the this attitude is the psychic toll of committing the crime of hubris?


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 3, 2019)

Meat Poultry Veg said:


> From the Filipino point of view it's 1.) due to fifty years of American colonization and 2.) a tiny bit of self-awareness that the Filipino way of doing things is fucked up. Nevertheless every ethnic group will have a measure of self-pride, no matter how unwarranted it is. The only exception, circling back to the topic of OP, is the Anglo. Despite conquering an entire planet, the English are the most self deprecating, self effacing race there is. Could it be that the this attitude is the psychic toll of committing the crime of hubris?



If I could put my finger on it I think it's worse then that. For it's an entire history England has been the perpetual underdog. Out of all the European countries it would have ranked at the bottom for most likely to succeed. It didnt even have full control of its island for most of its history, let alone the largest population, economy or political influence. The self deprecation comes from self awareness. Britain is a tiny island sitting on the ass end of a larger continent.

What set england apart was they did not view this as a limiting factor. They viewed it as an obstacle to overcome. And they overcame it. That tiny island truly did conquer the world. Against all the odds, and it was that mindset that allowed it to stand up to far larger nations and fight against clearly more powerful enemies. And win. But something has happened in the last few decades. They still accept the tiny island belief, but now view it as an insurmountable obstacle rather then a challenge. I think this is the heart of what pissed me off on my trip. Thanks man.

Americans are transplanted British, and we took that mentality of being underdog out to conquer the world and ran with it. And it worked too. The British system of law, government and economics is a powerful tool and America wielded daddies sword masterfully. We conquered a continent and then the oceans just like England did. But along the way we did not lose that sense of pride and purpose. 

That is what's wrong with the UK and having thunk in this thread about it I am convinced that is what it is. Britain is literally Gondor from Tolkien's Lord of the Rings. A once proud people living amid the ruins of past glory, ruled by a "steward" in the name of an absent King, while it is assailed from the east by invading hordes and its people doing nothing but await the end.


----------



## Spunt (Nov 4, 2019)

I left London for the sticks a few years ago. Let me tell you what's going on, because there's a lot of lies flying around and things that aren't apparent unless you've been there a while.

The reason the (largely white, but also Indian/Far Eastern) middle class is being driven out of London is not brown people, at least not directly. It's the insane cost of living, which is now at New York/Silicon Valley prices. When I worked in London I had a salary that was nearly twice the national average, but all I could afford to rent was a pokey one-bedroom flat in Zone 6 (right on the edge of London, 45 minutes from the centre by train), and to run a clapped-out hatchback. I had nothing left from my salary at the end of the month even though by any other standard I was earning big money. Not only was half of it swallowed up by rent, but a season ticket into London on the train was nearly £2000, and my employer had to run a scheme to lend people the money to afford to be able to get to work. That's before you consider the sky-high local property taxes, the fact you can't drive or park anywhere (there are car parks in central London that charge £50 per hour), the expensive food, the expensive everything. Don't even think of trying to buy a house unless your first name is "Sheikh". But more on that later.

When I was in my 20s, that was ok - I didn't have any responsibilities, I didn't mind living in a shoebox and I was in range of London's massive music scene, which was really important to me at the time. But London's no place to raise a family, and I didn't want to work 50 hour weeks at a very taxing job to have a standard of living that in most parts of the country would be for poor people. Fuck that. I left.

If you're on less than a higher-band salary you have to live in a shared house to survive. If you're on a low/minimum wage, you're going to be crammed 3 or 4 to a room in some hellhole slum in places like Hackney, Newham or Tower Hamlets. The only people who will put up with that kind of living condition are immigrants and as a result London depends on them now for everything that doesn't pay well. Every cab driver, every nurse, every retail/food service worker is an immigrant because white people won't do those jobs because of the horrible living standards that come with them. But if you've come from an Albanian orphanage, living 6 to a room in an illegally converted shed in some shithole like Camberwell or Walthamstow is still a step up from what you had before. The native poor whites don't work at all, because they can have a better standard of living on benefits than they would if they get a job. They just sit in their council houses smoking weed and watching the Jeremy Kyle show.

So the immigrant brown people are the only thing keeping London functioning at all (not to mention introducing food that actually tastes of something). But that's not to say that foreigners aren't the cause of the problem. They are, but it's not the Somalis, the Romanians, the Pakistanis or the Jamaicans.

It's the fucking Russians, the Arabs and the Chinese. For the last 30 years, the London property market has been a giant money laundering operation for dodgy Russian, Chinese and Arab (particularly Saudi/UAE) money. Corrupt cash from Russia and China is used to buy up whole roads worth of houses, and the Emirati and Saudi governments are starting to realise that oil won't pay the bills forever, so they invest their money in land in London too. In many cases, the prices of the houses rise so quickly that it's not worth even having tenants in them, so they lay empty, restricting supply and driving rents up for everyone else. Then they sell the properties on to other foreign investors, and take their cleanly laundered money home.

You'd think a bubble like that would burst, but the money coming in from the Middle East, Russia and China seems to be near-infinite. Not to mention that with Brexit, we're going to have to get even chummier with those places now. So this is going to continue. I'm just glad I got out without sinking into debt like so many of my friends.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Nov 4, 2019)

Yeah londons a dystopian nightmare and the other urban centres are slowly sliding that way as well but this is all endemic across western society America simply downplays it because their's so much space.

It's almost as if building/maintaining a society on doing the bare minimum while trying to maintain a faltering status quo was a bad idea.

I can't imagine any right wingers are happy with this either. We are a failing civilization grinding to extinction.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Nov 6, 2019)

Emperor Julian said:


> Yeah londons a dystopian nightmare and the other urban centres are slowly sliding that way as well but this is all endemic across western society America simply downplays it because their's so much space.
> 
> It's almost as if building/maintaining a society on doing the bare minimum while trying to maintain a faltering status quo was a bad idea.
> 
> I can't imagine any right wingers are happy with this either. We are a failing civilization grinding to extinction.


Forget 1776 and 1848. There's going to be a Gogeta stronk summertime at some point when people realize how easy guns make things if you're smart.


----------



## Ahriman (Nov 6, 2019)

> This country has gone full on schizophrenic. Ititerally has no idea what it is. At all. First of all let's talk the interactions. In London tourists are handled by immigrants. Without fail. My rental car, the people explaining how to use the Tube, not a one English and often not speaking with an english accent. Even the Uber driver was a Nigerian. Holy shit was /pol/ right?
















						Air China magazine condemned over 'racist' guide to London
					

MPs seek apology from ambassador after inflight guide states ‘precautions are needed’ in ethnic minority areas




					www.theguardian.com
				




Turns out Air China wasn't wrong all along.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Nov 6, 2019)

Ahriman said:


> View attachment 1000397
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Based and Islamic pilled. That is what Imams tell the women in the mosques. And Muslims countries have strong patriarchal attitudes. Don't let your woman walk alone.


----------



## vertexwindi (Nov 12, 2019)

Bumping this thread because fuck you I can.

I got this friend who was super into Harry Potter like a decade ago (until JK Rowling went off the deep end). I never really got into it but she did, like full Britaboo, and got all obsessed with England and always wanted to go. Four years ago, she did. Her assessment? Never again, fuck England. Thought that was really funny.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Nov 12, 2019)

Ahriman said:


> View attachment 1000397
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is indeed all so tiresome.
But the best part is demanding an apology from the Chinese. What are you hoping to accomplish with this?


----------



## Stoneheart (Nov 12, 2019)

just come to germany next time, everything is better here.


----------



## HunterHearstHelmsley (Nov 12, 2019)

millais said:


> In Europe, they either had the notion that the non-European immigrants were temporary guest-workers or refugees who would return to their country of origin at some point (thus negating the necessity for total assimilation), or they thought multikulti was a viable model for stable society, or they felt lingering colonial/genocide guilt and didn't want to force assimilation on the ethnic minority immigrants.



In the case of the English it may started with the subjects of the vassal states (mainly India because I don’t think any of the others have a culture) and just never stopped, just my conjecture.


----------



## Death Grip (Nov 12, 2019)

Also I would just like to say on the whole getting fines for drinking on the street thing. This isn't a thing. Drinking on the street is basically our national past time. Well in summer anyway. In winter we all huddle inside clutching our strongbow.


----------



## Lurkio (Nov 12, 2019)

Death Grip said:


> Also I would just like to say on the whole getting fines for drinking on the street thing. This isn't a thing. Drinking on the street is basically our national past time. Well in summer anyway. In winter we all huddle inside clutching our strongbow.



Apparently you guys are getting alcohol vending machines, so you got that going for you at least. In my opinion, Britain can still be a semi-decent country, just stay away from London or any major cities.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Nov 12, 2019)

Stoneheart said:


> just come to germany next time, everything is better here.


Depends on which part of Germany. South Bavaria is quite neat even if they are a bit weird.


----------



## maalikthefakemuzzie (Nov 12, 2019)

I would like to say a few things.
1.) OP is racist
2.) UK is cucked but it’s got nothing to do with it being interacial. The real culprits are the people ruling the country.

This is coming from a UK citizen.


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 12, 2019)

Dude, the fucking Empire dominated the most diverse mix of territories ever to be know on the globe and you're surprised that the Commonwealth is full immigrants? The hell did you expect? You know people are a commodity like anything else.


----------



## Spunt (Nov 12, 2019)

Stoneheart said:


> just come to germany next time, everything is better here.



You know what, that's not wrong. I spent a lot of time in Germany in my 20's, particularly the Frankfurt/Wiesbaden area, and if I spoke the language better I'd seriously consider relocating. Germany is like Britain, but without the misery. Culturally, we're very similar people. We go to the pub, eat burgers, drink lager and watch the football. German TV, Newspapers and Magazines look exactly like British ones, but in German - compare that to the French or Spanish equivalents, which look really alien and weird to Anglo-Saxons.

Germany has problems, for sure, but there is an air of optimism there that is entirely missing in Britain. The Germans, maybe because of the old split and reunification, have this sense of optimism, pulling through and believing that the future will be better that the British just don't have. They work on their problems, rather than blame each other or give up in despair. That's why German trains run on time, why the German health system gets better outcomes than the NHS (though it's still far from the best in Europe admittedly, that's probably the Portugese system), why crime is lower, everything is cleaner and you can get through to Customer Services on the phone. Britain could be like that but we won't bother. We don't see the point.

The British have given up. The only thing we are good at is cynical comedy, which comes from the same national well of despair. Government in the UK isn't about fixing problems or improving things, it's about managing our decline, and you see that attitude everywhere, from top to bottom. The immigrants are the only people with any get up and go, and they imported that from where they came from (even if their entrepreneurial spirit ends up in organised crime). You can tell a 3rd or 4th generation immigrant because they've caught the British Despair, and they sit around in their houses watching The Voice and waiting to die like everybody else.


----------



## Stoneheart (Nov 12, 2019)

Spunt said:


> You know what, that's not wrong. I spent a lot of time in Germany in my 20's, particularly the Frankfurt/Wiesbaden area, and if I spoke the language better I'd seriously consider relocating.


thats one of the more criminal area, and its dirty there.
Frankfurt and Berlin are fun, but not nice.
you want to life in some old city between 100 and 500k.



Spunt said:


> We go to the pub, eat burgers, drink lager and watch the football. German TV, Newspapers and Magazines look exactly like British ones, but in German - compare that to the French or Spanish equivalents, which look really alien and weird to Anglo-Saxons.


German TV has alot of good selfmade series and the dubs are pretty good for english movies.


----------



## Spunt (Nov 13, 2019)

Wiesbaden may be dirty and crime infested by German standards but by British standards it's the Forbidden fucking City.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Nov 13, 2019)

Not sure who is more autistic, the UK, Germany, Sweden or California.


----------



## vertexwindi (Nov 13, 2019)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> Not sure who is more autistic, the UK, Germany, Sweden or California.


Yes.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 13, 2019)

Malagor the dank omen said:


> why the fuck does the UK government place such high fines for drinking in the streets?



Muslim mayor. The streets are a haram free zone. That means no alcohol.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Nov 13, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Muslim mayor. The streets are a haram free zone. That means no alcohol.


I was in Belfast tho. I'm never going to London ever again. That place has already reached "hell on earth" levels of terrible and it's slowly going towards Fuck you in the ass with sandpaper city.


Stoneheart said:


> thats one of the more criminal area, and its dirty there.
> Frankfurt and Berlin are fun, but not nice.
> you want to life in some old city between 100 and 500k.


I've already heard it a lot. Berlin is very cosmopolitan, lively and all that shit, but it's a fucking shithole once you look past all that.
I was lucky to be in a town with barely 10K people. Boring as fuck but i had the most wholesome and great months of my life living there.


----------



## Stoneheart (Nov 13, 2019)

Malagor the dank omen said:


> I've already heard it a lot. Berlin is very cosmopolitan, lively and all that shit, but it's a fucking shithole once you look past all that.


Its the cleanest and safest western capital and huge city. but yeah its not that attractive.



Malagor the dank omen said:


> I was lucky to be in a town with barely 10K people. Boring as fuck but i had the most wholesome and great months of my life living there.


you have pretty much everything you need in a small town. but yeah its boring,  with only some county fairs and festivals every couple of months.


----------



## Slimy Time (Nov 13, 2019)

Ahriman said:


> View attachment 1000397
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Advice is accurate af. Stay away from areas where these people congregate en masse, stay out of certain areas and go out with friends, not alone at night time. Less chance of being approached by drug users or people looking to mug you in a group. Otherwise enjoy your time (or try to) there as a tourist.



Stoneheart said:


> You have pretty much everything you need in a small town. but yeah its boring,  with only some county fairs and festivals every couple of months.


Depending on where you are, the odd day trip down to London for a night out may ease the boredom, if you don't mind a dent in your wallet. Jump on an early morning train with friends, go do your thing (eat, drink, sightsee, shop etc) and then jump back on at night/early morning. Very doable. Far more enjoyable than living there in my experience.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 13, 2019)

vertexwindi said:


> Bumping this thread because fuck you I can.
> 
> I got this friend who was super into Harry Potter like a decade ago (until JK Rowling went off the deep end). I never really got into it but she did, like full Britaboo, and got all obsessed with England and always wanted to go. Four years ago, she did. Her assessment? Never again, fuck England. Thought that was really funny.


Politics aside, for some reason there's an air of depressiveness to the UK from what I've seen that doesn't really seem to carry over to the rest of Europe.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Nov 13, 2019)

Malagor the dank omen said:


> Edit: also, this is something that kinda irks a filthy southerner like me, but why the fuck does the UK government place such high fines for drinking in the streets?


If you're a Southern European you must be accustomed to how batshit insane the Brits are when it comes to alcohol abuse. Friday nights in major cities are a fucking warzone with hundreds of blackout-drunk chavs roaming the streets, being belligerent. Sending the police to tardwrangle them all hasn't worked well, so the government has implemented preventative measures instead, like zero tolerance for open liquor outside of pub grounds. Scotland's even worse, you can't buy ANY alcohol in a store in Edinburgh after 9 or 10 PM, regardless of how late it closes. They just fence off that entire section of the shop. It's clearly a council law designed to prevent neds who pre-drink all evening from buying even more Buckfast and shit after they inevitably finish their initial supply. Because these guys tend to be utter poorfags who don't even go to pubs or clubs, I'm guessing it's supposed to function as a desperate stopgap to prevent them from getting so inebriated that they start becoming a problem. 

It's a stark contrast with countries like Poland, where you have 24/7 liquor stores/minimarkets (there's practically no fucking difference) every 50 metres and I'm not even exaggerating. And while the Poles drink like fish, I never saw or heard any disturbance late on the streets when I was there.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Nov 14, 2019)

Stoneheart said:


> you have pretty much everything you need in a small town. but yeah its boring, with only some county fairs and festivals every couple of months.


The one i was at was very lively due to turism. Summer was specially nice because almost every week there was something in town, like that weekend i almost got wasted on mead at the medieval festival. Next weekend a bunch of italians came and set up a market with a bunch of italian products. The next there was a flea market. But once summer was gone things went back to normal.


Chive Turkey said:


> If you're a Southern European you must be accustomed to how batshit insane the Brits are when it comes to alcohol abuse. Friday nights in major cities are a fucking warzone with hundreds of blackout-drunk chavs roaming the streets, being belligerent. Sending the police to tardwrangle them all hasn't worked well, so the government has implemented preventative measures instead, like zero tolerance for open liquor outside of pub grounds. Scotland's even worse, you can't buy ANY alcohol in a store in Edinburgh after 9 or 10 PM, regardless of how late it closes. They just fence off that entire section of the shop. It's clearly a council law designed to prevent neds who pre-drink all evening from buying even more Buckfast and shit after they inevitably finish their initial supply. Because these guys tend to be utter poorfags who don't even go to pubs or clubs, I'm guessing it's supposed to function as a desperate stopgap to prevent them from getting so inebriated that they start becoming a problem.


Yeah, i'm very used to. Spain is Europe's playground and people around here want it to be like that. After all, why not get easy to fool foreigners to easily part them from their money? Plus, depending on which country you come from you already have a reputation to the local populace. Every spaniard knows what to expect and what to do depending on which european country you are from. The Brits have the much earned reputation of always being drunk or on the process of getting drunk the very moment they set a foot on land. This reached such horrible peaks that hotels in the mediterranean coast have implemented a "no drinks on the property" policy because they don't want their customers to jump from balcony to balcony and ocassionally killing themselves in the process. Because the favourite pasttime of young brits was to jump off balconies while being drunk off their asses.

But hey, who can blame the Brits when booze is cheaper than water down here. And this is not a fucking joke unless you go to the most expensive joints in town. After all, youngsters gathering in herds and drinking in the streets is something normal around here.


----------



## Ahriman (Nov 14, 2019)

Slimy Time said:


> Advice is accurate af. Stay away from areas where these people congregate en masse, stay out of certain areas and go out with friends, not alone at night time. Less chance of being approached by drug users or people looking to mug you in a group. Otherwise enjoy your time (or try to) there as a tourist.


I find it ridiculous that they had to apologize - especially if it's true. ffs.


vertexwindi said:


> Yes.


Hey you're Dutch, how are things in NL compared to UK and Germany? is Amsterdam as pozzed as London or Berlin?


----------



## vertexwindi (Nov 14, 2019)

Ahriman said:


> Hey you're Dutch, how are things in NL compared to UK and Germany? is Amsterdam as pozzed as London or Berlin?


I try to stay away from Amsterdam as much as possible. It's not nearly as pozzed as either of those from what little I know, but not for lack of trying, I can tell you that much.


----------



## Stoneheart (Nov 14, 2019)

Malagor the dank omen said:


> But hey, who can blame the Brits when booze is cheaper than water down here. And this is not a fucking joke unless you go to the most expensive joints in town. After all, youngsters gathering in herds and drinking in the streets is something normal around here.


Beer is pretty expensive in Spain, and portugal, also Superbock tastes realy bad.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Nov 14, 2019)

Stoneheart said:


> Beer is pretty expensive in Spain, and portugal, also Superbock tastes realy bad.


If you buy it in a bar or a restaurant, then it's normal. Specially in touristic areas where every business is up to scam people out of their money. Always buy them at the super market. Dirt cheap and in bulk.

Also, everyone in Spain also thinks Super Bock tastes like donkey piss. Next time try Estrella Galicia.


----------



## Stoneheart (Nov 14, 2019)

Malagor the dank omen said:


> Always buy them at the super market. Dirt cheap and in bulk.


last time i was there it was around 60 cent for a small bottle. thats not cheap for the quality of beer.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Nov 14, 2019)

Stoneheart said:


> last time i was there it was around 60 cent for a small bottle. thats not cheap for the quality of beer.


Which brand was it? If it was San Miguel or Cruzcampo then you chose the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Stoneheart (Nov 14, 2019)

Malagor the dank omen said:


> Which brand was it? If it was San Miguel or Cruzcampo then you chose the bottom of the barrel.


I dont remember. i just know that it was the cheapest and we got a whole trunk full of it.
It wasnt good and not cheap. you can get the realy cheap beer for 29 cent a can(and its somewhat drinkable, good enough for a music festival)


----------



## Chive Turkey (Nov 14, 2019)

Ahriman said:


> I find it ridiculous that they had to apologize - especially if it's true. ffs.
> 
> Hey you're Dutch, how are things in NL compared to UK and Germany? is Amsterdam as pozzed as London or Berlin?


Amsterdam is a shit hole, but at least it has the excuse that it's been 'Disneyland for degenerates' and a drug money laundering hotspot for decades. There's been a few scandals with the city's lefty party doing some silly or corrupt things, but really the rot had set in long before they arrived.

In general, the Netherlands aren't on the same level as Bong- or Germanistan. We don't have the same nightmarish Orwellian thought crime laws (yet). There's a few laws that mean that a person could be theoretically tried for 'hate speech', but no judge has ever convicted anyone that's been accused. The one advantage of an autistic-legalistic judiciary is that they can't reconcile those vague laws with constitutional guarantees of freedom of speech, so they have no other option than to suspend the case.

In general, I'd say the base mentality is just different. The Dutch have a more individualistic, common sense, 'say what you think no matter how blunt' attitude. So while hardline lefties and government stooges keep advocating for the same things they do in the other countries, it feels like there's a far larger slice of the population that's being openly critical.

Politics are a bureaucratic, top-down mess though. But at least there's people who have been trying to reform the system to be more democratic, with quite a lot of popular support, which I simply couldn't see happening in Britain or Germany.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Nov 15, 2019)

What's really interesting about the UK is from s had mostly Conservative goverments  since 1979 with a soft ball centre goverment for a intermedium seems unlikely to change and voted for brexit so this can hardly be blamed on the Commies, liberals and Socialists.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Nov 16, 2019)

Emperor Julian said:


> What's really interesting about the UK is from s had mostly Conservative goverments  since 1979 with a soft ball centre goverment for a intermedium seems unlikely to change and voted for brexit so this can hardly be blamed on the Commies, liberals and Socialists.


Excluding the Blair government that installed the panopticon state and opened the floodgates of mass kebab immigration? Just because he was war buddies with W doesn't mean he wasn't dyed-in-the-wool 90s Labour.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Nov 16, 2019)

Krokodil Overdose said:


> Excluding the Blair government that installed the panopticon state and opened the floodgates of mass kebab immigration? Just because he was war buddies with W doesn't mean he wasn't dyed-in-the-wool 90s Labour.



Well no I specifically mentioned him there with the wishy washy centre goverment. Most stats I've seen indicate a  pretty steady curve which doesnt really show any deviation






			https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/89/UK_Migration_from_1970.svg
		


or even contradictive data




So it's difficult to potray Blairs goverments as as opening the floodgates rather than more of an accelarating trend. Furthermore the Tories have been in power for the majority of the period by about 10 years differance and are likely to get at least another 2-4 years presuming election pans out as it appears it's going to so they're either incompetant, complicit  or neglegant if your primary concern is immigration.

And this is before we touch on the endless list of issues  such as our increasingly orwellian state, the majority of the media being propaghanda and the collapse of infrastructure due to chronic underfunding.


----------



## Spunt (Nov 16, 2019)

Blaming immigration as a blanket issue for the country's problems is a red herring. I don't think immigration is even in the country's top twelve problems, below such things as:

- Incompetent government at every level
- The surveillance state
- A severe housing shortage
- The dismal state of the planning system which is causing the housing shortage
- Crumbling infrastructure, particularly the roads and railways
- Distorted NHS spending priorities, de-funding tertiary care (diabetes clinics, pain clinics) in favour of A&E, which means you can only get medical treatment when your condition becomes an emergency even though it would be much cheaper per-patient to prevent those admissions with better clinics and preventative care
- Political/Journalistic dogmas that prevent reform of the NHS to a system more like that of Portugal, Australia or Singapore
- Over-work of our doctors, causing them to leave the country
- A complete inability to control the costs of public projects due to the public sector's complete inability to manage contracts competently
- Demoralised and under-funded police force given weird and stupid priorities by politicians
- A benefit system that punishes work whilst screwing over the genuinely disabled
- A tendency for the public sector to promote incompetent people to management simply because they've served time

Maybe Immigration is 13th after that? And it's not a blanket problem either. Some immigrant groups have done amazing things for the country. The NHS would not run without Indian doctors or Phillippino nurses. The Bangladeshis brought some of the best food in the world. The Poles and Romanians gave our tradesmen the kick up the arse they needed by providing excellent work at good prices and bringing a superb work ethic that embarrassed our lazy, complacent builders, plumbers, movers etc.

But the Caribbean immigrants didn't achieve much. Some of them moved into the middle class, but most went native and settled in our Council estates, smoking Skunk and stabbing each other. The Pakistanis brought nothing, except stone-age religious ideas, ghettoes, child rape and terrorism. The Somalis did fuck all too, demanding benefits, refusing to work and chewing Khat all day.

Maybe Brexit will let us concentrate on letting the right immigrants in, but I doubt it.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Nov 16, 2019)

Couple of other problems with my country

-tendacy to try and use modern developements in modern tech in place of neccisary time and effort.
-horrible drinking culture.
-Constant drain on resoarces with military ventures with no real benifit.
-Comedy circles completly toothless as only really reflecting middle class sensibilities.
-Pretty much all our papers are bassically propaghanda.
-Due to the collapse of infrastructure support services such as charities and business' are taking on the strain and are begining to buckle.
-Decades of 'Care in the community' have riddled the streets with the mentally ill and fostered the consequances on the general public.
-Our tv is total shit.
-The generational gap is growing increasingly bitter following Brexit.
-Wales has an influx of old English people which is distorting the electorate, effectively meaning Welsh people are effectively losing the ability to control their electorate because some old fart likes the fresh air.
-Our culture centalizes around london to an absurd degree so is totally unpresentive of the UK.

I could go on

Fun little thing for our American friends, if you're ever short on cash don't worry




You can steal as much as you wish from these things.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Nov 16, 2019)

I'm just trying to plant the idea of following me when I emigrate in the minds of my family and friends. America is actually really good, so are parts of Europe, and if you're willing to be a huge fucking weeaboo Japland has a pretty nice standard of living.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Nov 17, 2019)

Chive Turkey said:


> If you're a Southern European you must be accustomed to how batshit insane the Brits are when it comes to alcohol abuse.


That's been our rep for centuries, though. Go back to the 1300s, our nickname on the continent was the "goddams" because of our reputation for constantly swearing, drinking and fighting.



Spunt said:


> Incompetent government at every level


I saw a great quote the other day.



> Decades of power being in Brussels has left the UK with a political class incapable of running a bath let alone a country.



And we weren't starting from a high point to begin with...


----------



## Spelling Bee (Nov 17, 2019)

Emperor Julian said:


> Wales has an influx of old English people which is distorting the electorate, effectively meaning Welsh people are effectively losing the ability to control their electorate because some old fart likes the fresh air.


I can confirm that the English retirees are cancer. They even played a role in the 2016 referendum result.








						Wales’ Brexit vote ‘caused by English retirees’ – Oxford University
					

Wales would not have voted by a majority for Brexit if not for retired English people moving across the border, according to research by Oxford University. This was despite a pro-Leave vote in the valleys of the south-east of Wales, according to Danny Dorling, professor of geography at Oxford...



					nation.cymru
				



They're usually hardcore unionists who will vote against literally anything that could give Wales even the slightest bit of extra control over its own affairs.
They also have a habit of trying to block anything that is to do with promoting our language and culture. Even if they're 90 years old and not raising any children here, they'll yell at the Senedd to build English-language schools in areas where you'll rarely find a child who didn't grow up speaking Welsh as a first language.
There's also dozens of goobers on the internet who support them in their "based and redpilled" plight to eradicate an European culture. Katie Hopkins even tard raged about it not long ago 








						Parents and teachers hit back at Katie Hopkins in Welsh education row as she claims country has a 'real problem'
					

The controversial columnist caused a heated debate with her comments




					www.dailypost.co.uk
				



It's no wonder that the idea of an independent Wales is steadily gaining support here. As a business owner I've been warming up to idea. There's a real case for it.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Nov 17, 2019)

A Welsh Cake said:


> I'm just trying to plant the idea of following me when I emigrate in the minds of my family and friends. America is actually really good, so are parts of Europe, and if you're willing to be a huge fucking weeaboo Japland has a pretty nice standard of living.


Southern Germany is pretty neat. Bavaria in particular is really damn fucking nice. I've been there for a year living in a small town next to the austrian border. Food is good, neighbours are complete morons but people in general are extremely nice and swell. Bavarians are very catholic and conservative which leads to low concentrations of muslims and african people in the region. The worst of this is housing, since it's pretty expensive and electricity is expensive as all hell due to Merkel dismantling german power plants.

And also you can go live to a ghost town in the middle of Spain. Some are up for sale or rent.


Spelling Bee said:


> I can confirm that the English retirees are cancer. They even played a role in the 2016 referendum result.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want to push for independence now is the time. Seeing that the UK is leaving the ship the EU will be very glad to fuck the british government as hard as they can indirectly by supporting any independent movement within the UK... As long as they stay in the EU, of course.


----------



## HeyYou (Nov 17, 2019)

A Welsh Cake said:


> I'm just trying to plant the idea of following me when I emigrate in the minds of my family and friends. America is actually really good, so are parts of Europe, and if you're willing to be a huge fucking weeaboo Japland has a pretty nice standard of living.


Where ya from, buddy?



Spelling Bee said:


> I can confirm that the English retirees are cancer. They even played a role in the 2016 referendum result.


Well, that's according to an English dude with a hard-on for Corbyn.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Nov 17, 2019)

Spelling Bee said:


> There's also dozens of goobers on the internet who support them in their "based and redpilled" plight to eradicate an European culture. Katie Hopkins even tard raged about it not long ago



Funny how she's all about the national identity and opposition to multiculturalism up until the point where it's someone else's culture. The again she once said she hates names based on locations while having a child called India so maybe internal consistancy isnt a strong point.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Nov 17, 2019)

HeyYou said:


> Where ya from, buddy?
> 
> 
> Well, that's according to an English dude with a hard-on for Corbyn.


Cardiff, the crapital.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Nov 17, 2019)

Emperor Julian said:


> Funny how she's all about the national identity and opposition to multiculturalism up until the point where it's someone else's culture. The again she once said she hates names based on locations while having a child called India so maybe internal consistancy isnt a strong point.


This is the pastime of the average european these days: praise whatever shit from Africa or asia while trying to fuck over other cultures within your sphere of influence. No wonder independence movements are in the raise if governments are actively trying to fuck over legit cultural minorities in their countries (except Catalonia. They are mad about money).


----------



## Emperor Julian (Nov 18, 2019)

Malagor the dank omen said:


> This is the pastime of the average european these days: praise whatever shit from Africa or asia while trying to fuck over other cultures within your sphere of influence. No wonder independence movements are in the raise if governments are actively trying to fuck over legit cultural minorities in their countries (except Catalonia. They are mad about money).




The weird part is Hopkins is on the opposite side bitching about all the brown people not being english enough. Honestly though she's just a dumb cunt.


----------



## JosephStalin (Nov 18, 2019)

Spunt said:


> You know what, that's not wrong. I spent a lot of time in Germany in my 20's, particularly the Frankfurt/Wiesbaden area, and if I spoke the language better I'd seriously consider relocating. Germany is like Britain, but without the misery. Culturally, we're very similar people. We go to the pub, eat burgers, drink lager and watch the football. German TV, Newspapers and Magazines look exactly like British ones, but in German - compare that to the French or Spanish equivalents, which look really alien and weird to Anglo-Saxons.
> 
> Germany has problems, for sure, but there is an air of optimism there that is entirely missing in Britain. The Germans, maybe because of the old split and reunification, have this sense of optimism, pulling through and believing that the future will be better that the British just don't have. They work on their problems, rather than blame each other or give up in despair. That's why German trains run on time, why the German health system gets better outcomes than the NHS (though it's still far from the best in Europe admittedly, that's probably the Portugese system), why crime is lower, everything is cleaner and you can get through to Customer Services on the phone. Britain could be like that but we won't bother. We don't see the point.
> 
> The British have given up. The only thing we are good at is cynical comedy, which comes from the same national well of despair. Government in the UK isn't about fixing problems or improving things, it's about managing our decline, and you see that attitude everywhere, from top to bottom. The immigrants are the only people with any get up and go, and they imported that from where they came from (even if their entrepreneurial spirit ends up in organised crime). You can tell a 3rd or 4th generation immigrant because they've caught the British Despair, and they sit around in their houses watching The Voice and waiting to die like everybody else.



This is why I keep saying this England could never have stood up to Hitler in 1940 after the fall of France.  They would have asked for an armistice.  Hitler would have given them one.  He had no particular hard-on for England, as he did for Poland and France.  But standing up to Hitler?  No, sad to say.


----------



## Arctic Fox (Dec 10, 2019)

Welsh Independence League? Welsh Republican Army? What would this independence attempt be? A uprising or a potential popular vote where all of the U.K. strikes it down. 


Spelling Bee said:


> I can confirm that the English retirees are cancer. They even played a role in the 2016 referendum result.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arm your people with butterknives and mopeds. Raid the streets of the Brits and teach them of your fury.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 10, 2019)

Can I just fly over to London, do a bunch of mephedrone and spend a week bullying random Britcucks and get away with it?  I wanna go to a London YouTube convention and just spend all day going around laughing at idiots while wearing a MAGA hat and if anyone's cool we'll talk about guns and I'll try to talk them into moving to America.

Also I'll have fun scaring the middle eastern & African immigrants because they've probably never seen a white guy stand up for himself in their entire lives


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Dec 10, 2019)

Lol OP got triggered by seeing interracial couples in ads


----------



## Emperor Julian (Dec 12, 2019)

Parson Weebs said:


> The UK reminds me of a Yugoslavia of NW Europe, but I'm cautiously optimistic about the place, especially if the bongs manage to escape the Mitteleuropa Magisterium in the coming years. Boris is the man of the hour.




Boris is a by the numbers tory except he's a got a lot of enemies in party and people mistake his blunders for sincerity, we're grinding up to 10 years of  Tory  and its been awful so you really can't blame it on the 'leftists' . The only reasons to support him is if you're really into brexit, You're a conservative waiting out for a leader you actually respect or if you think Cobyn is the devil and you're following the 2016 "anyone but this guy" Democrat mindset.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Dec 23, 2019)

I am revising my opinion of England in light of recent events. Namely the election. The fact that I was used as some sort of priest who would not spill the beans by every person I had any lengthy conversation with seems to say that most people realized there was a severe problem but were scared of saying it publicly. But votes are private.


----------



## snailslime (Dec 23, 2019)

your ancestors escaped for a reason ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## mindlessobserver (Feb 1, 2020)

These fucking cunts just mailed a parking ticket all the way to the United States for 100 pounds...because I spent 43 seconds too long in the hotel loading zone unloading my car. And the only reason I took "that long" was because a chinese tour bus had unloaded right in front of me and it took me an extra 10 minutes just to get checked in and use the elevator. The fucking nerve.

And oh yes, it was entirely via automated camera systems. Re revising my opinion. Andrew Jackson was right about the english all along.


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Feb 1, 2020)

mindlessobserver said:


> These fucking cunts just mailed a parking ticket all the way to the United States for 100 pounds...because I spent 43 seconds too long in the hotel loading zone unloading my car. And the only reason I took "that long" was because a chinese tour bus had unloaded right in front of me and it took me an extra 10 minutes just to get checked in and use the elevator. The fucking nerve.
> 
> And oh yes, it was entirely via automated camera systems. Re revising my opinion. Andrew Jackson was right about the english all along.


Sorry to hear that man. I hope you don't get extradited.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Feb 1, 2020)

Dr. Geronimo said:


> Sorry to hear that man. I hope you don't get extradited.



My first thought was to just ignore it, but I just know they will get National to charge my bank account with added penalties if I don't. Probably can't even get a court order to challenge it if I wanted to uber autistic about a foreign civil judgement. I am sure National would just ignore it, wave the rental agreement and charge me anyway. Lets hope me pointing out I was not parked, but was using a loading zone for its intended purpose flies. But it probably won't. What an absolutely horrendous surveillance state they have over there.


----------



## queerape (Feb 18, 2020)

I was in the UK in 1998, 2006 and in 2012. I am not sure if I want to see how it is now.


----------



## Hoplixe (Feb 19, 2020)

mindlessobserver said:


> My first thought was to just ignore it, but I just know they will get National to charge my bank account with added penalties if I don't. Probably can't even get a court order to challenge it if I wanted to uber autistic about a foreign civil judgement. I am sure National would just ignore it, wave the rental agreement and charge me anyway. Lets hope me pointing out I was not parked, but was using a loading zone for its intended purpose flies. But it probably won't. What an absolutely horrendous surveillance state they have over there.


You could probably have the fine overturned if you disputed it, companies and council's use parking fines as a sort of money making scheme to prop up grossly inefficient local bureaucracy.
Though you're a foreigner so they are probably relying on you not wanting to deal with the hassle of calling them out on their bullshit.
Everything is fucking quotas in this shithole.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Feb 19, 2020)

Hoplixe said:


> You could probably have the fine overturned if you disputed it, companies and council's use parking fines as a sort of money making scheme to prop up grossly inefficient local bureaucracy.
> Though you're a foreigner so they are probably relying on you not wanting to deal with the hassle of calling them out on their bullshit.
> Everything is fucking quotas in this shithole.



The company running the cameras told me to pound sand and directed me to other forms of dispute resolution that would require me to go in person. I'm out 80 bucks (also 80 dollars for a minor parking ticket what is WRONG with you people?), but vengeance will be mine. I'm gonna leave a really nice review on the hotels google and expedia page.


----------



## Hoplixe (Feb 19, 2020)

mindlessobserver said:


> The company running the cameras told me to pound sand and directed me to other forms of dispute resolution that would require me to go in person. I'm out 80 bucks (also 80 dollars for a minor parking ticket what is WRONG with you people?), but vengeance will be mine. I'm gonna leave a really nice review on the hotels google and expedia page.



Bunch of cunts, but now we know there a private company, rather than a council-affiliate since they often direct you to the local council or will provide a method of distance communication to sort this out.
The bad thing to have done is actually pay it, they can't legally compel you to do it (especially since you live abroad); since the company told you to fuck off, you'd have needed to contact the hotel to inform them why you aren't paying.

Private Firms exist in a shitty grey-zone, where they can give you fines, but unlike government entities, have to jump through hoops to enforce them, and rely heavily on the illusion of authority to get people to dish out cash.
I don't know if you can get your money back, but the hotel may be sympathetic if you shit-talk to the hotel, and leave some reviews shit-talking them.

Though, the moment you paid the fine, it limited the shit you could do, since the private company woulda had to chase you up, instead of the other way around.

Edit: Here is a useful website (though, now that you've paid it, I don't know if that applies to you).


----------



## mindlessobserver (Feb 19, 2020)

Unfortunately after some research they would have billed the rental car company and they would have billed me and taken more off the top. There really was no way for me to avoid it. Had it been my private vehicle eh. The really galling thing to me is that they should not be able to do that. Such things require localization in the US courts before they can do it. But the aggrivation of having to do a charge back and so on just not worth it. And the cunts know it too. May actually take the time to email my congressman about it though. From the sound of things scummy foreign countries have really started to put the irons to american tourists in this manner and the banks just go along with it cuz they need to do business in those markets too. I hate this globo homo world.


----------



## Oglooger (Feb 19, 2020)

God damn, and I was planning to go visit a friend in Cornwall this year, what the fuck is this dystopia.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Feb 27, 2020)

Oglooger said:


> God damn, and I was planning to go visit a friend in Cornwall this year, what the fuck is this dystopia.



When the populace cucks to their government.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Feb 27, 2020)

With the Labors out of the way, do yiu guys think there will be any notable change?


----------



## Emperor Julian (Feb 27, 2020)

Oglooger said:


> God damn, and I was planning to go visit a friend in Cornwall this year, what the fuck is this dystopia.



The countryside is still pretty much the same as before, you should be okay in Cornwall.



The Great Chandler said:


> With the Labors out of the way, do yiu guys think there will be any notable change?



Well the Tories have been in power for coming 10 years now and majority for about half of that, so no definatly not. If anything the question is how long you can credably blame the left for anything outside of Sadiq Kahn being a shit mayor, moral panics aboutt he internet and BBC's absolute mediocrity.


----------



## spencer reid (Feb 27, 2020)

It seems the changes happened slowly over the last decade or so, that it's hard to see when it all changed as living here it all became so normal that it doesn't even register sometimes. Even in a non-London city I see a lot of the things mentioned.  Interesting to hear from the perspective of an American to know that yeah something weird is happening.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 6, 2020)

Honestly outside rapegangs, the low class white people are just as bad in England, they are people that have been on benefit for generations and have never worked and pure assholes, kind of like a worse version of american trailer trash.


----------

